# طلب مساعدة في شهادات Rics , Mrics !!



## King 77 (26 ديسمبر 2008)

الســــــلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

عندي استفسارات كثيرة عن شهادات Rics , Mrics
وغيرها من الشهادات التي تدعم المهندس مثل
Aaiqs , Miie , Aace , Icc

عن كيفية الحصول عليها .. وما هية كل منها "أي عبارة عن ماذا"؟؟
ما الشروط الواجب توفرها بالشخص للتقدم لها؟؟
هل هي عبارة عن دورات أم فصول جامعية؟؟
وهل يشترط الحضور اليومي أم الدوري؟؟ أم توجد إمكانية دراستها عن بعد؟؟
ما المدة الزمنية المستحقة لها؟؟
ما هي المواد أو الكتب الملحقة بها؟؟
وإن تم الحصول عليها .. فما وجه الفائدة منها؟؟
وأخيراً,, ما تكلفتها وأسعارها الشاملة؟؟

أرجو من ذوي الخبـــــــــــرات والحاصلين على أحد هذه الشهادات إفادتنا
ولكم جزيل الشكر .. وبانتظار ردودكــــــــم

تقبلوا تحياتي


----------



## mos (28 ديسمبر 2008)

راجع ملتقى الأدارة الهندسية أو المكتبة ستجد ما تريده
مع التحية


----------



## mos (28 ديسمبر 2008)

راجع ملتقى الأدارة الهندسية أو المكتبة ستجد ما تريده
مع التحية


----------



## King 77 (2 يناير 2009)

شكرا كتير 
رح دور عليهم وان شاء الله حصل يلي بدي ياه


----------



## arch_hleem (3 مايو 2009)

انا ايضا احتاج لنفس الموضوع ... خصوصا ان كثير من الشركات العالمية تطلب مؤهل - MEMBER of The Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors(MRICS)


----------



## arch_hleem (3 مايو 2009)

هل وجدتم اي شيء يدل عليها هناك ... الرجاء المساعدة



> راجع ملتقى الأدارة الهندسية أو المكتبة ستجد ما تريده
> مع التحية


----------



## anass81 (4 مايو 2009)

arch_hleem قال:


> انا ايضا احتاج لنفس الموضوع ... خصوصا ان كثير من الشركات العالمية تطلب مؤهل - MEMBER of The Royal Institution of Chartered Surveyors(MRICS)



السلام عليكم

بما أن سؤالك كان بالتحديد عن ال Surveyors 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/RICS

فهذا موضوع متعلق بهندسة المساحة, لذلك سوف أقوم بتحويل موضوعك الى الملتقى المخصص للمساحة والطرق لعلك تجد من يجيبك

المشرف


----------



## arch_hleem (4 مايو 2009)

الاخ anass81 ... شكرا لاهتمامك ...... الموضوع ليس له علاقة بهندسة المساحة .... حسب علمي هي شهادة متخصصة في ال Q.S (Quantity Serurveyors and Construction Managment).... اوحساب الكميات و ادارة التكلفة وادارة المشاريع.
ارجو نقل الموضوع لملتقى ادارة المشاريع


----------



## eng: issa (4 مايو 2009)

*الشكر الجزيل لك اخي العزيز*​


----------



## arch_hleem (5 مايو 2009)

الرجاء نقل الموضوع الى ملتقى ادارة المشاريع


----------



## محمدسندباد (18 يوليو 2009)

*راجع ملتقى الأدارة الهندسية أو المكتبة ستجد ما تريد*


----------



## عناية (5 نوفمبر 2010)

الرجاء من يعرف شئ عن هذه الشهادات يبلغني علي الفور و لكم جزيل الشكر ؟؟؟


----------



## سنا الإسلام (5 نوفمبر 2010)

منقول من قسم هندسة المساحة الى قسم الادارة الهندسية وادارة المشروعات



  ملتقى المهندسين العرب - أول ملتقى هندسي عربي > الهندسة المدنية > هندسة المساحة و الطرق 

 * طلب مساعدة في شهادات Rics , Mrics !! *


----------

